# EPIC 686 Fastglass build



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Here are a few build pics. Epoxy is next

Ritz style custom AAA cork 
Single foot running guides
Heavy wire stripper guide
Lemke reel seat


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

That thing is pretty


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

first coat


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

Those Epic rods are so sexy!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Dude, that rod is Epic!


----------



## RIng (Jun 7, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Dude, that rod is Epic!


looks good love the bandit I built .


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

RIng said:


> looks good love the bandit I built .


Wait... you built a Bandit?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

BayStYat said:


> first coat


Which blank is it? Is that the carbon fiber blank or the S2 Glass blank?

Why did you go with the single foot guides (sorta new school) with the old school snake guides (aside from weight)? Not knocking them, I have several rods with single foot guides and I like them, but some people don't, which I know in the end it's personal preference.


----------



## RIng (Jun 7, 2016)

Backwater said:


> Which blank is it? Is that the carbon fiber blank or the S2 Glass blank?
> 
> Why did you go with the single foot guides (sorta new school) with the old school snake guides (aside from weight)? Not knocking them, I have several rods with single foot guides and I like them, but some people don't, which I know in the end it's personal preference.





Backwater said:


> Wait... you built a Bandit?


yes a epic bandit . 7' 9" 10 wt. the best heavey line salt water I have owned . I built it to fish from my kayaks , but now do most of my fishing from lt25 . It is a great rod . I am hoping to get some CTS blanks soon .


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

BayStYat said:


> first coat


Man, that looks nice.
What epoxy are you using? I am about tired of Pro Kote, not sure if I got a bad batch or it got hot in the truck or shipping or what the deal is.....doesn't get as solid as I'd like. Had to go over the last 2 rods with another product (Pac Bay epoxy)to get it super solid, it ended up being slightly thicker finish than I wanted. Any ideas?


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

BayStYat what blank would you recommend similar to 686 but in a 7'6''. Ive heard nothing but great things about the 686 epic just looking for something a tad bit shorter? any factory glass youd recommend outside of just the blanks in a 7'6'' 5 or 6wt.

Backwater has me thinking about glass for my next rod, just don't know much about them


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Which blank is it? Is that the carbon fiber blank or the S2 Glass blank?
> 
> Why did you go with the single foot guides (sorta new school) with the old school snake guides (aside from weight)? Not knocking them, I have several rods with single foot guides and I like them, but some people don't, which I know in the end it's personal preference.


all the research I have done there is no real benefit to either. I like the single foot because there is less epoxy on the rod. Probably dont mean anything but I like less epoxy. I also like the look too.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

LowHydrogen said:


> Man, that looks nice.
> What epoxy are you using? I am about tired of Pro Kote, not sure if I got a bad batch or it got hot in the truck or shipping or what the deal is.....doesn't get as solid as I'd like. Had to go over the last 2 rods with another product (Pac Bay epoxy)to get it super solid, it ended up being slightly thicker finish than I wanted. Any ideas?


Yes, switch to Thread Master lite. In my opinion it is the best. I have tried them all. I put 3-4 thin thin thin thin thin thin thin coats. I also spin my rod fast when applying.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

HPXFLY said:


> BayStYat what blank would you recommend similar to 686 but in a 7'6''. Ive heard nothing but great things about the 686 epic just looking for something a tad bit shorter? any factory glass youd recommend outside of just the blanks in a 7'6'' 5 or 6wt.
> 
> Backwater has me thinking about glass for my next rod, just don't know much about them


I have only casted two newer glass rods so far. Kabuto 8053 and Epic 686. I really dont have any info for you on glass besides those two.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

BayStYat said:


> Yes, switch to Thread Master lite. In my opinion it is the best. I have tried them all. I put 3-4 thin thin thin thin thin thin thin coats. I also spin my rod fast when applying.


Thanks man, appreciate it.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

finished


----------



## byates (Jan 12, 2016)

BayStYat said:


> finished


Awesome build. Grip is great, perfect wraps....whole package looks incredible.
x2 on the TM Lite props.


----------



## RIng (Jun 7, 2016)

byates said:


> Awesome build. Grip is great, perfect wraps....whole package looks incredible.
> x2 on the TM Lite props.


very nice build !!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Short clip of Epic 10 wt in action last month.
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0i5VtHQfb5N5U


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> Short clip of Epic 10 wt in action last month.
> https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B0i5VtHQfb5N5U


Beautiful rod! 

Like that backup poling action Steve!


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Yea, these rods are awesome. I have a 580 and the bandit (the 10wt) and am adding an 8 wt right now. So much fun to cast.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

you got skilz as they say. Do any spinning rods?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

devrep said:


> you got skilz as they say. Do any spinning rods?


yes sir


----------

